# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Διατροφή και ζευγάρωμα για mosaic καναρίνια

## nick13

Καλησπερα σε ολους
Μου εφεραν ενα κατακοκκινο μοσαικ και επειδη δεν εχω ξαναασχολιθει με την συγκεκριμενη ρατσα θα ηθελα καποιες πληροφοριες.
1)Τι τροφη χρειαζετε?
2)ποιες τροφες να αποφευγονται (για να μην κανει ζημια στο χρωμα)?
3)θα μπορουσα να το ζευγαρωσω καποια στιγμη με καποιο απο τα δικα μου?(δεν εχω καποια ρατσα μονο σκουφατα και κανονικα)και ποια χρωματα καναρινιων να αποφυγω στο ζευγαρωμα?
4)υπαρχει κατι το οποιο θα πρεπει να προσεξω περισσοτερο για το συγκεκριμενο καναρινι?

Σας ευχαριστω και θα περιμενω απαντηση σας

φιλικα Νικος

----------


## panos70

Γεια σου Νικο,καταρχην δειξε μας και μια φωτογραφεια απο το καναρινακι σου να σου πουμε αν ειναι μωσαικου (αρσενικο - θηλυκο ) η τροφη που χρειαζεται για να μην αλλοιωθει  το χρωμα του και φυσικα εννοειτε  οτι εχει περασει την πτεροροια ,τοτε θα του παρεις τροφη συντηρησεις χωρεις ρουπσεν και μπισκοτο,και θα αποφευγεις τις υπολοιπες , θα μπορουσες να το ζευγαρωσεις με οτιδηποτε αρκει να μην εχεις απαιτηση να σου βγουν τα μικρα μωσαικου,θα ειναι κοινα καναρινακια ,αν θελεις μωσαικου τοτε θα το ζευγαρωσεις με μωσαικου και οχι με  καναρινι αλλης ρατσας,δεν εχει ιδιαιτερες απαιτησεις ,εκτος το μιγμα τη χρωστικη που πρεπει να του δωσεις κατα την περοιοδο της πτεροροιας ,και ζευγαρωνει οπως ολα τα καναρινια

----------


## nick13

Σε ευχαριστω Πανο να σαι καλα
Θα ανεβασω συντομα και φωτο να το δεις.Αν καταλαβα ομως,μου ειπες να μην του δωσω καμια απο τις τροφες που δινω στα υπολοιπα (κελαιδινη αυγοτροφη κτλ..)
και να του δινω την τροφη της συντηρησης και κατα την δειαρκεια της πτεροριας μιγμα με χρωστικη.σε ρωταω μην κανω καποιο λαθος.φρουτα φανταζομαι θα του δινω κανονικα
σε ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## panos70

Και να του δινεις οτι δινεις και στα υπολοιπα δεν θα παθει και τιποτα ,απλα καποια στιγμη  θα φυγει το κοκκινο και θα πορτοκαλισει

----------


## Gardelius

_Καλημερα Νικο!! Καλως ηρθες στο κλαμπ!!! Ριξε μια ματια εδω Ανέβασμα-φωτογραφιών-στο-φόρουμ!!! Προσωπικα, δεν θα σου συνιστουσα βιταμινη χυμα!!! Μονο Συνταγές-αυγοτροφής!!!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!_

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα.
Κατ αρχή αμα λές πως το καναρίνι είναι κατακόκκινο τι εννοείς?
Απ ότι έχω υπόψη τα μωσάικ δέν είναι κατακόκκινα.
Τι φύλο έχει?
Το πρώτο που θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις είναι κατα πόσο το πτέρωμα του είναι ΄΄σκληρό΄΄ η μαλακό.
Εχω ακούσει, χωρίς να το έχω επιβαιβαιώσει , οτι είναι καλύτερα να γίνει αναπαραγωγή με καναρίνι που το πτέρωμα του θα πρέπει να είναι το αντίθετο.
Ή άποψη μου για την αναπαραγωγή είναι οτι θα ήταν καλύτερο να αναπαρχαθεί με άλλο της ιδία ράτσας, είναι κρίμα να πάνε χαμένοι οι κόποι τόσων ετών που έχουν κάνει κάποιοι άλλοι πρίν απο εμάς ωστε να βγεί αυτη η ράτσα.
Οσο για την διατροφή για χρωμάτισμα, στα μωσάικ αυτο μπορεί να αρχίσει περι τισ 40 μερες μετα την γέννηση τους΄κατα την διάρκεια της πτερόροιας ενω στα κόκκινα απο την μέρα που θα γεννηθούν.
Αυτο μπορεί να γίναι με τροδιμα και λαχανικα (όχι πολύ πρασινάδα))που εμπέριέχουν φυσική  χρωστική, πχ καρότο, παντζάρι, ντομάτα,κεράσι, κρόκος αυγού κλπ η με κόκκινη αυγοτροφη στην οποία προσθέτεις (προερετικά) καταξανθίνη.
Αυτα απο μένα για την ώρα.
Καλό απόγευμα να έχεις.

----------


## joncr

σε λιγες μερες μου στελνει ο κολλητός μου που ειναι βραβευμένος εκτροφεας κόκκινων λιποχρωμικων και μοσαικ , πουλακια , να ασχοληθω με την  την εκτροφη τους. Οτι συμβουλες μου δινει , σε ολη την πορεια τους μεχρι την αναπαραγωγη αλλα και μετα , θα τις μοιράζομαι μαζι σας. Υπομονή μερικες μερες οσον αφορα εμενα.

----------


## nick13

Αυτη ειναι η κουκλιτσα αλλα απο οτι μου ειπε ο τυπος που αγοραζω τις τροφες οτι δεν ειναι μωσαικ,ειναι απλα ενα κοκκινο καναρινι.
Το μεγεθος του παντος ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο απο ολα τα καναρινια που εχω.οσο για το φτερωμα που ρωταει ενας φιλος μου φανηκε αρκετα μαλακο.
Του πηρα βιταμινη κοκκινη και τις εριξα λιγες σταγονες νερο οπως ελεγαν οι οδηγιες για να ειναι πιο μαλακη.
Επισης πηρα και χρωστικη (10γραμμαρια 6 ευρω αν ειναι δυνατον)την οποια την εριξα στο νερο,πολυ λιγο βεβαια και εγινε κατακοκκινο το νερο.
Αλλα αναγκαστικα το εχω μονο του απο τα υπολοιπα λογο τροφης.
Επισης ηθελα να ρωτησω αυγο κανονικο να της δινω η οχι?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## nick13

Το κοιταξα και απο οσο γνωριζω μου φαινεται για θηλυκο
Ειναι πολυ πιο κοκκινο απο αυτο που δειχνουν οι φωτο

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Όχι Νίκο δεν είναι μωσάικ, είναι κόκκινο καναρίνι κοινό.. Μάλιστα είναι θηλυκό 100%..

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα να μην δωσεις την λεγομενη κοκκινη βιταμινη (χυμ μπισκοτο κοκκινο αγνωστης συνθεσης και ποιοτητας ) αλλα αναφερεις κατι για οδηγιες ... ανεφερε ονομαδια σκευασματος (απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι συσκευασμενο ) να δουμε μηπως προκειται για ειδικη αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα .αν ναι αν και δεν τρελενομαι για ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,ειναι σαφεστατα πιο καταλληλη απο την κοκκινη βιταμινη .για την χρωστικη να μας πεις ακριβεις οδηγιες για ποιο σκευασμα προκειται ,και τα παιδια που εχουν καναρινια χρωματος θα σου πουνε την ορθη χρηση  . αυγο μπορεις να δινεις οσο θελεις (και απαιτειται ) το ασπραδι αλλα η συχνη χρηση κροκου ισως σου δωσει σε καποια σημεια κιτρινες χροιες λογω της λουτεινης που εχει .αν δεν εχει τελικα παρει ετοιμη αυγοτροφη 
δες και αυτη χωρις χρηση κροκου (αν θες βαζεις και χωριατικο αλευρι ,οχι ολικης )
*Βάση για αυγοτροφή δίχως κρόκο αυγού για καναρίνια χρώματος*αλλα και αυτην 

*Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries )*

----------


## nick13

> Όχι Νίκο δεν είναι μωσάικ, είναι κόκκινο καναρίνι κοινό.. Μάλιστα είναι θηλυκό 100%..


Να σε ρωτησω κατι Νικολα και αν θες μου απαντας..
Απο τι το καταλαβες???Εισαι  απιστευτος μου εκανε τρομερη εντυπωση.Εγω μονο αν τα κοιταξω απο κατω και παλι δυσκολευομαι

----------


## panos70

Ειναι κοκκινο εντονο και αν θελεις να το ζευγαρωσεις να; του παρεις εναν χιονε (εφοσων ειναι θηλυκο) αρσενικο θα σου βγαλει καταπληκτικα πουλια ,μην το ζευγαρωσεις με οτι πουλι βρεις ειναι αμαρτια να χασεις ενα τετοιο ζευγαρωμα

----------


## nick13

> θα σου ελεγα να μην δωσεις την λεγομενη κοκκινη βιταμινη (χυμ μπισκοτο κοκκινο αγνωστης συνθεσης και ποιοτητας ) αλλα αναφερεις κατι για οδηγιες ... ανεφερε ονομαδια σκευασματος (απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι συσκευασμενο ) να δουμε μηπως προκειται για ειδικη αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα .αν ναι αν και δεν τρελενομαι για ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,ειναι σαφεστατα πιο καταλληλη απο την κοκκινη βιταμινη .για την χρωστικη να μας πεις ακριβεις οδηγιες για ποιο σκευασμα προκειται ,και τα παιδια που εχουν καναρινια χρωματος θα σου πουνε την ορθη χρηση  . αυγο μπορεις να δινεις οσο θελεις (και απαιτειται ) το ασπραδι αλλα η συχνη χρηση κροκου ισως σου δωσει σε καποια σημεια κιτρινες χροιες λογω της λουτεινης που εχει .αν δεν εχει τελικα παρει ετοιμη αυγοτροφη 
> δες και αυτη χωρις χρηση κροκου (αν θες βαζεις και χωριατικο αλευρι ,οχι ολικης )
> *Βάση για αυγοτροφή δίχως κρόκο αυγού για καναρίνια χρώματος*
> 
> 
> αλλα και αυτην 
> 
> *Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries )*


Καλησπερα Δημητρη και σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον
Η βιταμινη που πηρα λεγετε beaphar fortified canary food
και η χρωστικη beaphar intensief

----------


## nick13

> ειναι κοκκινο εντονο και αν θελεις να το ζευγαρωσεις να; του παρεις εναν χιονε (εφοσων ειναι θηλυκο) αρσενικο θα σου βγαλει καταπληκτικα πουλια ,μην το ζευγαρωσεις με οτι πουλι βρεις ειναι αμαρτια να χασεις ενα τετοιο ζευγαρωμα


kαλησπερα πανο και σε ευχαριστω
οταν λες χιονε τη ακριβως εννοεις??
εχω αρσενικα μονοχρωμα λευκα,κιτρινα και καποια μπεζ
κανουν??

----------


## jk21

Niko σωστα μαντεψα .ειναι αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα πουλια γνωστης εταιριας .για τα κοκκινα χιονε και τα κοκκινα εντονα ειναι τα δυο ειδη κοκκινων καναρινιων αναλογως καποιων διαφορων στο φτερωμα τους .θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν

----------


## nick13

> Niko σωστα μαντεψα .ειναι αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα πουλια γνωστης εταιριας .για τα κοκκινα χιονε και τα κοκκινα εντονα ειναι τα δυο ειδη κοκκινων καναρινιων αναλογως καποιων διαφορων στο φτερωμα τους .θα σου πουνε τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν


Μπορω να συνεχισω να την δινω κανονικα δηλαδη??
Θα κανω και μια προσπαθεια μηπως και φτιαξω την αυγοτροφη που μου προτεινες
σε ευχαριστω

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο ψαξε στο φορουμ για τα κοκκινα καναρινια και οχι για μοζαϊκ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

κοκκινο χιονε




κοκκινο εντονο

----------


## panos70

Oδυσσεα με προλαβες οποτε εγω δεν ανεβαζω .......

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο δες και αυτο
http://petbirds.gr/content/37/

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νίκο ο Πάνος σου λέει ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που σκέφτεσαι δηλαδή να πάρεις ,ή να σου δώσει ο φίλος σου ,ένα αντίστοιχο κόκκινο χιονέ πουλί να βγάλεις μερικά πουλάκια μούρλια να σε χαρούμε όλοι .Μην το βάλεις μ΄αυτά που έχεις είναι ...κρίμα , το αδικείς.

----------


## jk21

την αυγοτροφη που πηρες να την χορηγησεις κανονικα .στην πορεια βλεπεις και για την συνταγη .τωρα που εχεις αυτη αρκει .οταν θα αποκτησεις λιγο πειρα ,θα συνδιασεις τη συνταγη που λεω με καταλληλη χρωστικη και θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα .για αρχη διαλεξε σωστο ταιρι και διαβασε οτι πληροφοριες σου παραθετουν τα παιδια για τα κοκκινα καναρινια και τη διαχειριση τους

----------


## nick13

> Νικο δες και αυτο
> http://petbirds.gr/content/37/


Καλημερα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ
Το λινκ που μου εδωσες ηταν κατατοπιστικοτατο

----------


## nick13

> Νίκο ο Πάνος σου λέει ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που σκέφτεσαι δηλαδή να πάρεις ,ή να σου δώσει ο φίλος σου ,ένα αντίστοιχο κόκκινο χιονέ πουλί να βγάλεις μερικά πουλάκια μούρλια να σε χαρούμε όλοι .Μην το βάλεις μ΄αυτά που έχεις είναι ...κρίμα , το αδικείς.


Με βαλατε στη μπριζα Γιαννη
θα ψαξω να βρω ενα χιονε και την ανοιξη να δουμε καινουρια κοκκινα πουλακια
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νίκο εγώ θα σου πω ένα τελευταίο για να μην μπερδεύεσαι .Δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο όσο το βλέπεις τώρα στην αρχή . Θα διαβάσεις ,θα ασχοληθείς , θα ρωτήσεις παράλληλα κάτι που δεν σου πάει ,που δεν καταλαβαίνεις αν και δεν είναι αραβικά αλλά όλα αυτά εάν τα επενδύσεις με την αγάπη και την επιμονή ,θα σου δώσουν ένα αποτέλεσμα .... :Jumping0011:

----------


## nick13

ιδου και ο συζηγος οπως μου ειπατε χιονε αλλα καμια σχεση με την θυληκια θελει λιγο το βαψιματακι του
αν παρατηρησετε οι γνωστες των καναρινιων χρωματος θα διακρινετε μια μαυρη βουλα στο κεφαλι και η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω ακουσει τα οσα απο διαφορους και δεν ξερω τι πραγματικα να πιστεψω το αν ειναι καλο η αν ειναι κακο που εχει αυτην την μαυρη βουλα


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νίκο καλησπέρα ,κατ΄αρχήν είναι υπέροχο πουλάκι . Τσολιαδάκι με κορμοστασιά λεβέντικη παρότι το αφεντικό του δεν το έβαψε σωστά . Τέλος πάντων κράτησε το καραντίνα , αποπαρασίτωση  μην έχεις επισκέπτες , καθάρισε λίγο τις πατήθρες  και μετά βάλτον απέναντι από την κούκλα να σου χαλάει τον κόσμο. Τώρα για την μαύρη τελεία υπάρχουν όπως πάντα δύο απόψεις . Η μία λέει ότι πουλιά με τέτοιο ελάττωμα σταθεροποιούν τον τύπο του πουλιού και είναι ανεκτά και η δεύτερη λέει ότι δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο . Εγώ πιστεύω την πρώτη επειδή την έχω ακούσει περισσότερο . Η άποψή  μου όμως δεν είναι πλήρως τεκμηριωμένη  και είναι καθαρά δημιούργημα ¨κουβέντας¨ . Οι χρωματάδες θα σου πουν περισσότερα. Εγώ φίλε μου τέλος θα σου πω άλλο ένα πράγμα , εσύ επεξεργάσου το , διασταύρωσε το και  κάνε το δικό σου . Το πουλί αυτή την περίοδο μην το τρελάνεις σε χρωστικές ,τούτο το άλλο .... Βάζε του την αυγοτροφή αφού την πήρες σε αραιά διαστήματα και μετά φυσικά προϊόντα ,στα οποία εμπεριέχονται φυσικές χρωστικές . Τα πουλιά έχουν μια περίοδο που βάφονται αυτά που πήρες τούτη την εποχή είναι για διαγωνισμούς ώστε εάν χάσει το πουλάκι κάνα φτερό να μην του βγει  λάθος ... μην φορτώνεις το πουλί άδικα... Συγνώμη για την πάρλα ...καληνύχτα...

----------


## nick13

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη για το ενδιαφερον και την αποψη σου,εχεις δικιο για την χρωστικη,ειναι ανοφελο να την δινω αυτην την περιοδο
βεβαια το εχω μια εβδομαδα σχετικα κοντα στην θυλικια ωστε να βλεπονται αλλα δεν εχει βγαλει μιλια ακομα και μου εχει κανει εντυπωση
ισως να μην εχει προσαρμοστει στο νεο του περιβαλλον τι να πω...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νίκο καλημέρα . Εάν δεν της κελαηδάει τότε καλό είναι μεταξύ τους χώρισμα αδιαφανές.

----------

